# Photo Gallery: Heffner Performance and ADV.1 Wheels Garage Shoot with Audi R8 and Lamborghini Gallardo



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just run across a new photo set from ADV.1 wheels that appears to have been shot in the garage of Florida-based Heffner Performance. Heffner is known for its twin turbo kits for multiple supercars including the Audi R8 and Lamborghini Gallardo that both star in the shoot. 

Check out the shoot at Photobucket or Heffner Performacne and ADV.1's own website after the jumps below.

* Photo Gallery - Photobucket *

* Website - ADV.1 Wheels *

* Website - Heffner Performance *


----------

